# Gitzo Rebates



## lilmsmaggie (May 8, 2013)

If you've been on the fence ... maybe this might be the time:

http://www.gitzo.us/springrebate2013?utm_source=kelbynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=april


----------



## yogi (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, lilmsmaggie. I just looked @ B&H and sure enough there is a $150 rebate listed. I have been trying to decide between Gitzo or RRS tripods. This might influence my decision.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2013)

yogi said:


> I have been trying to decide between Gitzo or RRS tripods. This might influence my decision.



If you buy either, it's quite possibly the last tripod you'll ever buy. Even if you only keep it 3 years (and I'd say that's really unlikely!), that $150 works out to less than a Starbucks mocha per month. So I'd say pick the tripod you really want, without consideration for the rebate. OTOH, if you've already decided on a Gitzo, now's the time to buy!


----------



## yogi (May 9, 2013)

Yes, this had already entered my mind. I had decided on a Gitzo a while back--it has been in my wish list for a while. But thanks to reading YOUR posts NEURO, and others posts about tripods i have been also thinking about the RRS. You're definitely correct about it being the last one i will purchase. I blame you for putting me in a quandary . And thanks for keeping me from making a rash decision. I have a while before the sale ends. :-\


neuroanatomist said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to decide between Gitzo or RRS tripods. This might influence my decision.
> ...


----------

